# The differences in Pull-ups



## themamasan (Dec 20, 2005)

I am curious to know the main difference in muscles used during different pull-up exercises.  I made huge improvements on the movement by doing reverse grip/narrow grip form (went from having to hav 100lbs of help - to being able to do 4 on my own.....this is at 240lbs).

So then I go to standard grip (palms facing away) and a tiny bit wider, and if feels as though I haven't made any gains at all.  And the next day I am EXTREMELY sore, when I usually have very little soreness at all.  It feels like a totally different exercise.  I think I like the latter better because I feel the soreness directly behind my deltoids, which is underdeveloped.

Any comments or input?  What is better overall in building muscle size?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Pullups with a wider grip involve shoulder adduction, while pullups with a narrow grip involve shoulder extension.  The muscles involved in both of these articulations are nearly the same, but it is good to train both functions of these muscles.

Pullups with a pronated grip involve maintaining a state of of internal rotation, while pullups with a supinated grip involve maintaining a state of external rotation.  The muscles involved are slightly different.  Using a supinated grip should call on your rear delts more, as they are an external rotator.  A supinated grip also allows for your biceps to move some additional weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh, and I feel you should do both.  There is nothing that makes one movement superior to another movement.  They involve using various muscles on different planes of motion.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pullups with a wider grip involve shoulder adduction, while pullups with a narrow grip involve shoulder extension.  The muscles involved in both of these articulations are nearly the same, but it is good to train both functions of these muscles.
> 
> Pullups with a pronated grip involve maintaining a state of of internal rotation, while pullups with a supinated grip involve maintaining a state of external rotation.  The muscles involved are slightly different.  Using a supinated grip should call on your rear delts more, as they are an external rotator.  A supinated grip also allows for your biceps to move some additional weight.



 

Why do some of ur posts look like college level essays??  When all you really had to say was "palms facing in uses more biceps, palms out/wide grip uses more lats/rear delts."

This is a bodybuilding forum....most of us are simpletons who pick up heavy shit for fun.  LoL.  I had to read that post twice...


----------



## Adamjs (Dec 21, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Why do some of ur posts look like college level essays??  When all you really had to say was "palms facing in uses more biceps, palms out/wide grip uses more lats/rear delts."
> 
> This is a bodybuilding forum....most of us are simpletons who pick up heavy shit for fun.  LoL.  I had to read that post twice...



He tried to dumb it down. His first version of the post was in latin


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 21, 2005)

my personal opinion is that wide grip pull-ups aren't worth the potential for shoulder injury.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 21, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Why do some of ur posts look like college level essays??  When all you really had to say was "palms facing in uses more biceps, palms out/wide grip uses more lats/rear delts."
> 
> This is a bodybuilding forum....most of us are simpletons who pick up heavy shit for fun.  LoL.  I had to read that post twice...


he answered your question didn't he? if anything it should be an opportunity for you to look up words/phrases you're not familar with in order to learn something new. 

if you don't understand something, ask more questions. you'll be better for it in the long run.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> my personal opinion is that wide grip pull-ups aren't worth the potential for shoulder injury.




eh...It really depends on how wide we are talking here.  I mean, at some point you would want to go wide enough that you are effectively adducting the shoulder.  Much wider then that and there will be a lot of torque placed on the joint though, I agree.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Why do some of ur posts look like college level essays??  When all you really had to say was "palms facing in uses more biceps, palms out/wide grip uses more lats/rear delts."
> 
> This is a bodybuilding forum....most of us are simpletons who pick up heavy shit for fun.  LoL.  I had to read that post twice...




He is in school for this stuff, it only makes sense that he reinforces it in his mind by stating it the way he will have to remember it.  If people don't know what adduction, pronation and supination are it would be beneficial for them to learn.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree with Dale and the wolf.  If you don't know look it up or ask more questions.  Even if some people here are just "simpletons" as you say, it is still important to know about how your body works.


ps, dale....I left a special message for you in the "something to think about thread"


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Why do some of ur posts look like college level essays??  When all you really had to say was "palms facing in uses more biceps, palms out/wide grip uses more lats/rear delts."
> 
> This is a bodybuilding forum....most of us are simpletons who pick up heavy shit for fun.  LoL.  I had to read that post twice...



Just do what I do and fake like you understand, then start an incoheriant argument about the topic and avoid all questions by changing the subject constantly.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Why do some of ur posts look like college level essays??  When all you really had to say was "palms facing in uses more biceps, palms out/wide grip uses more lats/rear delts."
> 
> This is a bodybuilding forum....most of us are simpletons who pick up heavy shit for fun.  LoL.  I had to read that post twice...



I understood everything that was said. (not trying to sound arrogant)  If you didn't, then it was an opportunity to learn something new.  Take advantage of broadening your knowledge my friend.  You can only benefit from what a lot of these guys have to offer.


----------



## nmuriqi (Dec 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pullups with a wider grip involve shoulder adduction, while pullups with a narrow grip involve shoulder extension.  The muscles involved in both of these articulations are nearly the same, but it is good to train both functions of these muscles.
> 
> Pullups with a pronated grip involve maintaining a state of of internal rotation, while pullups with a supinated grip involve maintaining a state of external rotation.  The muscles involved are slightly different.  Using a supinated grip should call on your rear delts more, as they are an external rotator.  A supinated grip also allows for your biceps to move some additional weight.



Ahhhh....thank you kinesiology class.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2005)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> He tried to dumb it down. His first version of the post was in latin



If he has dumb it down any more, it'll be a video of interpretive dance.


----------



## themamasan (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.  I was curious about shoulder injury because when I first started to do the pull ups with palms facing out/wide grip it felt like it hurt more than it should.  So I just went about an inch wider than the grip I would use while performing the reverse grip/narrow grip motion.


----------



## Adamjs (Dec 21, 2005)

DOMS said:
			
		

> If he has dumb it down any more, it'll be a video of interpretive dance.



CowPimp - The Musical; coming to a theatre near you!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Griffin, they pretty much said it for me.




			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> If he has dumb it down any more, it'll be a video of interpretive dance.



I'm having the final version of my choreographed masterpiece edited right now.  Stay tuned.




			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just do what I do and fake like you understand, then start an incoheriant argument about the topic and avoid all questions by changing the subject constantly.



Haha, you're a funny bastard.




			
				The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> my personal opinion is that wide grip pull-ups aren't worth the potential for shoulder injury.



I feel like it is a valuable exercise, the width just needs to be limited.


----------



## Tier (Dec 21, 2005)

"If I wanted to read i'd go to school."


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 21, 2005)

First off, I understood what he was saying in the first place...otherwise I wouldn't have been able to translate it so simply.  I just don't understand why some people unneccessarily articulate past the point of clear communication, like you're trying to impress someone.  

Wolf....I wasn't the one that started this thread or the one that posed the question.  But whatever, I'm going to shut up now, as this is taking away from the original topic.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> First off, I understood what he was saying in the first place...otherwise I wouldn't have been able to translate it so simply.  I just don't understand why some people unneccessarily articulate past the point of clear communication, like you're trying to impress someone.
> 
> Wolf....I wasn't the one that started this thread or the one that posed the question.  But whatever, I'm going to shut up now, as this is taking away from the original topic.



I feel like I may as well go the extra mile for those who are interested in that additional information.  Furthermore, it certainly helps to reiterate this information.  I am a student just beginning to delve into exercise science.  In fact, I take anatomy & physiology I next semester.  There are quite a few muscles and articulations that I am going to have down pat come time for the class.  This will help me a lot.  Hopefully it helps someone else too.


----------



## Prodigy (Dec 21, 2005)

There is no better way for someone to learn something than to use it as much as possible.  Cowpimp is doing everyone a favor, he's providing us with usefull information and the opportunity to learn something, and he's aiding himself in preparation for his courses.  Keep it up Cowpimp!


----------



## Vlar (Dec 21, 2005)

I was just investigating a routine that had .."dumbbells utilizing pronated, semi-supinated or supinated hand positions." .. being a simpleton I took a good guess at what it was but never bothered to confirm cause I'm aslo a lazy simplteon. Now I know for sure, articulation rocks.


----------

